# Help me shrink this for my new avatar



## KnowTheToe (Apr 25, 2003)

My current avatar seems to be inappropriate and I would like to change it to this animated GIF, how do I shrink this attached file.


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2003)

not sure if this is small enough, byte size wise, but you can give it a try. It's now 64 x 58 pixels.

one other thing - I don't see anything wrong with it myself, but it's not to say that the mods agree. If Morrus or Pkitty are cool with it, you're good to go.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 25, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I don't see anything wrong with it myself*



W3rd.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for the help.  The file is too big as you suspected.  Can anyone make it a small enough file size or make it a still photo that is a small enough file.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 25, 2003)

Hm... Yeah, it's >13,000 bytes while the limit is 5,000.

Here's a non-moving one. Not sure if it'll suffice for your needs, but judge for yourself:


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 25, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hm... Yeah, it's >13,000 bytes while the limit is 5,000.
> 
> Here's a non-moving one. Not sure if it'll suffice for your needs, but judge for yourself: *




Thanks, this will do!


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2003)

Here's the best I could get it under 5 KB.

I will also attach one still one at 64 x 64 pixel.

Good luck!


----------



## Henry (Apr 25, 2003)

I see Darkness took care of the still. At least you have a choice now!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks again everybody for your help and quick responces


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 26, 2003)

Even though the animated GIF is inder 5000 bytes, it still says the file is too large.  Oh well, thanks anyway, I am happy with the still, but you gotta love the walking camel.


----------



## Henry (Apr 26, 2003)

^&^ &^^%&* it! The file said it was 4,091 bytes, I swear it! 

Sorry - it became personal between the file and me when I couldn't get him under 6k earlier. That bad boy is goin' down!


----------



## Henry (Apr 26, 2003)

Second and last try with the darned walking camel.

GOT 'IM!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 26, 2003)

Thank you much for all your help.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 28, 2003)

You are going to get me into trouble again.  Keep your observations to yourself  

I have no idea how camels and toes might go together!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 29, 2003)

That's certainly separated enough that it's fine.  Suggestive is always more amusing than blatant.


----------

